# ARNP/APRN Billing



## gbrunow0828 (Apr 7, 2011)

I am looking for some information regarding the guidelines for  APRN's/ARNP's from our facility seeing patients that were discharged from here and now in a Long Term Care facility or other type of facility.  What codes would we use to bill these services, if we can in fact, bill for them. I'm assuming POS 33 in most cases but, could be 31,32 or 34. Is there a specialty credential involved? What is the protocol for a Supervising Physician ?

Thanks !


----------

